# Need New Tires For My Jeep Commander



## Little_Country_Gal

I'm headin' out in 3 weeks on a 8000+ mile coast-to-coast trip with mainly just myself, my mother-in-law and the 2 boys (dad's visitin' us for a few weeks). I'm finishing up all of my recommended maintenance for my Jeep Commander ahead of time. I've still got a few other issues, but I'm hoping this one is simple.

The question is: Can anyone recommend a good replacement tire for my Jeep Commander? Currently I've got the stock P245/65R17 4 ply tires on it and haven't had any issues. However, I'm at 50,000 miles and the tires are looking a little rough. I'm gonna go ahead and replace them now, so that I don't have any problems on the trip. I think that I would like to go to an LT tire, but not an E rated tire. The Jeep is our "family" vehicle, so I'm wanting to keep the ride smooth. Also, I'm concerned with gas mileage. If any of you guys have Jeeps, you know that they just don't pass many gas stations







Right now I'm averaging 10 mpg while towing. Gotta love it!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

The 245/65-17 Nitto Dura Grappler was recommended on the Jeep forums, but it looks like the advice came from the guy selling the tires FWIW.

Anybody use these?


----------



## duggy

I don't know about Jeeps, but on pick-ups I've known quite a few who liked the Michelin LTX M/S. I had them on my last van, and can't wait to get them on the new one. Just have to wear out the stockers some more.


----------



## akjason

I think the big thing is what type of tire are you looking for? All-Terrain LT, Highway Summer tires, or All- Season highway tires. I personally have used both LT rated tires for BFG All-Terrain TA, Dualer AT Revo's and am now moving away from All-Terrain tires and will eventually replace my stock tires for a highway tire when the time comes. If you could narrow down your use on them it may help with pointing you in the right direction. The Nitto Dura Graplers are definently going to be a bit louder, rougher ride than stock highway tires that come with most vehicles. The are usually seen on guys that like to off-road a little bit without going for mud tires.


----------



## gonewild

The Pirelli Scorpion ATR is available in that size with an XL (extra load) rating, 2400 vs 2000 lbs. I'm not sure if the side wall has more layers, but it should improve your stability while towing. If you change to an LT you may have to change tire size. If you go with an LT I would recommend a C rated tire with 6 layer sidewall. You will be amazed how much more stable your setup will feel while towing while not really noticing much difference in ride. I would not recommend a D or E rated tire for a light SUV that serves as a family car.

Good Luck.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

Well, I guess I'm looking for the do-all/be-all tire







I suppose I'm going to have to compromise somewhere. I'm not interested in anything that will decrease the gas mileage, I'm doing bad enough already! The Jeep is our family "car", so it sees a fair amount of "run-around" miles. I also tow the Outback at least once a month, and I usually head to the mountains. When I get there, I sometimes take the easy "Jeep Trails" just for fun (no major 4-wheeling just a little mud, after all I'll need to tow the camper back home later). I'll be doing lots of mountains this summer and hopefully some Jeep trails around Arches NP. But I don't stop during the winter either, the boys are on Snowshoe's Ski Team (WV), so it's off to the snow covered mountains every weekend, about a 4 hour drive each way, (the Outback has a "winter home" on the mountain). I'm afraid that doesn't narrow things down at all







I really haven't had any problems towing with the stock tires, but I need to replace them now, and with looking at 8000+ miles of straight towing this summer I think it's time to look towards a more towing specific tire.

The C rated LT tire sounds like what I would like to have. I don't have the time/funds/desire to change the rims, so I'm going to have to go with what will fit on the stock rims. I can't seem to find a single LT tire for my rims







Should I consider staying with a P?

Contrary to most of the Nittos, the Dura Grappler doesn't seem to care for mud. In most reviews people really liked the highway performance (much less road noise compared to the other Nittos), but said it basically turned into racing slicks in the mud. I found a review from 4 Wheeler magazine that said pretty much the same thing. Go figure?

Gonewild: Do you use the Pirellis? Did they affect your gas mileage?

duggy: The Michelin LTX M/S comes up on the replacement search for the Jeep, do you think it is worth the $200 price tag?

akjason: Which tires are you running now?

Thanks all! I guess this is going to be harder than I thought!!


----------



## akjason

Little_Country_Gal said:


> Well, I guess I'm looking for the do-all/be-all tire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm going to have to compromise somewhere. I'm not interested in anything that will decrease the gas mileage, I'm doing bad enough already! The Jeep is our family "car", so it sees a fair amount of "run-around" miles. I also tow the Outback at least once a month, and I usually head to the mountains. When I get there, I sometimes take the easy "Jeep Trails" just for fun (no major 4-wheeling just a little mud, after all I'll need to tow the camper back home later). I'll be doing lots of mountains this summer and hopefully some Jeep trails around Arches NP. But I don't stop during the winter either, the boys are on Snowshoe's Ski Team (WV), so it's off to the snow covered mountains every weekend, about a 4 hour drive each way, (the Outback has a "winter home" on the mountain). I'm afraid that doesn't narrow things down at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really haven't had any problems towing with the stock tires, but I need to replace them now, and with looking at 8000+ miles of straight towing this summer I think it's time to look towards a more towing specific tire.
> 
> The C rated LT tire sounds like what I would like to have. I don't have the time/funds/desire to change the rims, so I'm going to have to go with what will fit on the stock rims. I can't seem to find a single LT tire for my rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I consider staying with a P?
> 
> Contrary to most of the Nittos, the Dura Grappler doesn't seem to care for mud. In most reviews people really liked the highway performance (much less road noise compared to the other Nittos), but said it basically turned into racing slicks in the mud. I found a review from 4 Wheeler magazine that said pretty much the same thing. Go figure?
> 
> Gonewild: Do you use the Pirellis? Did they affect your gas mileage?
> 
> duggy: The Michelin LTX M/S comes up on the replacement search for the Jeep, do you think it is worth the $200 price tag?
> 
> akjason: Which tires are you running now?
> 
> Thanks all! I guess this is going to be harder than I thought!!


I'm running stock BFGoodrich Rugged Trail TA's. However that's only because I just traded in my 2006 F150 and upgraded to my current F250 not too long ago. However I did have Bridgestone Dualer AT Revo 2's on the F150, which for all around winter / summer / light off road use were great. Any LT rated tire with heavy ply walls will add some weight to the tire and lower gas mileage a little bit. If I were shooting for a good all year winter and slight off-road tire the Dualer AT Revo's are a great choice, however slighty pricey.

As for getting into mud, the reason most AT tires don't do as well as they tend to "cake up" which then doesn't dig out of the mud. For your use I would be look for an All-terrain tire in P rating with the payload range for your setup, then see where that leaves you with choices on brands. Tirerack.com is a good place to do some searching just to find out what may or may not fit, and to read up on user reviews.


----------



## gonewild

I had the Pirelli Scorpions on one of my Grand Cherokees. Towed a small boat with it. I am now running E rated Hankook ATMs on my 2500 HD Diesel







. The Pirellis tend to be a bit heavier of a tire, but you can check the specs on Tirerack.com. I had the Michelins prior to the Pirellis and I would never again waste the money on Michelins (they were prone to get flats). Just my opinion.


----------



## SLO250RS

I have a set of LTX M/S on our old explorer that are reinforced or extra load rated tire,they still ride smooth and are worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## SDCampers

I second the Michelin LTX M/S2 tires. Make sure you ask for the M/S 2. The new version is much better than the original M/S. I just put a set on our Mazda Tribute and they are great. Low noise and very smooth ride. I did a lot of research before deciding on these, and I have no regrets. I currently have the original LTX M/S tires on my Tundra, and they are a good compromise for highway and mild off road.
A good resource is www.Tirerack.com they have ratings for all the major brands and good prices. I took a printout of the price to my local tire shop and they matched the price after shipping added in.
If you want to go to an A/T tire the Firestone Destination A/T is rated very good. Check out this site: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?width=255%2F&ratio=70&diameter=18&type=ORAT


----------



## WYOCAMPER

x3 on the Michelin MS2's. Great 70K mile tire - I put them on my Expedition. Good road manners, great tread wear, excellent in wet weather, rain, snow and even ice. Thy do fine on light off road. Not sure how well they would do even on light Jeep trails.

For more bite off road, look at the Michelin AT2's. I have them on my tow vehicle, a 2005 F350. Quiet on the highway, do great in snow, but they really shine once you get off paved roads. We camp up in the mountains and are always on tough, rocky, pitted, slick clay forest service roads. They do absolutely fantastic. I believe they are a 50K mile tire, so you may not get as many miles out of them as the MS2's, but they sure will take you where you want to go... and back. They are not the most agressive looking all terrain, but don't be fooled, they are performers. Best of all, I didn't see any loss in mileage going from the stock highway tire to this all terrain. Great, great tire.


----------



## Braggus

Just got my F-250 (used) and it came with Pirelli STR's on it, should I be looking at a replacement?


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Braggus said:


> Just got my F-250 (used) and it came with Pirelli STR's on it, should I be looking at a replacement?


I had the Pirelli STR's on my previous truck - an F250. Bought the truck used and those were the tires that came with it. They did fine on the highway and in the rain. I did not like them off road or in the snow. They did not have enough bite for me. Can't comment on their longevity - I replaced them with a set of BFG A/T's and sold the Pirelli's.


----------



## duggy

Little_Country_Gal said:


> duggy: The Michelin LTX M/S comes up on the replacement search for the Jeep, do you think it is worth the $200 price tag?
> 
> Thanks all! I guess this is going to be harder than I thought!!


That sounds like it's in the right neighborhood on price. I don't know how they'd do in offroad situations, but compared to the stock tires that come on a van or pick-up, they're a good improvement in snow.

I'm not familiar with the M/S 2, but it sounds like it may be a better choice.


----------

